# Jake is very ill-please pray for us



## catht1977 (Sep 29, 2006)

A few months ago, my 12 year old staffy cross started having urinary problems. Hes had test after test and nothing has shown up. Over the last few weeks, he has really deteriorated. Initial blood tests showed liver failure so he was put onto a prescription diet, and then on Tuesday, the vet found a lump on his prostrate. He has biopsied it but is pretty sure that it is cancerous. Aparantly prostatic canceer in dogs is very agressive and the average survival rate after diagnosis is 4-6 weeks. TBH, I dont think he'll last that long as since he came home from the biopsy, he has just lost his spark. He's hardly moved off the sofa and his back legs are all wobbly. I dont know if he's still shaking off the anaesthetic or whether its the begenning of the end. Its killing me to imagine life without him but Im determined not to let him suffer, so at the moment, Im taking each day as it comes & spoiling him rotten


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

it is so heartbreaking to lose them. my husband says when you lose one it gives you the opportunity to know another one, and though i try to think of it that way, it's no less painful. i am thinking about you and jake and wishing you many blessings. take care.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

My heart goes out to you all


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh, I hope some rest will improve things for Jake and will be thinking of you all...

I had no idea that it was so aggressive. We think of human prostate cancer. . . still holding out hope that it is just an infection and not cancer.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Found an interesting post about Prostate Cancer in Dogs
http://www.breedsmartpartners.com/bronline/en_US/jsp/BO_Page.jsp?pageID=RLDP&articleID=158

My thoughts are with you and your family and of course Jake.

Val


----------



## catht1977 (Sep 29, 2006)

thanks for that Val, its very informative. Just wish I'd seen it 4 months ago when all this 1st started-we might have had a chance of beating it. Oh well, Im not gonna get hung up on what ifs, going to concentrate on enjoying Jake while I still can
Thanks everyone for your nice words, they mean a lot


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Jake's health problems. It's so frustrating, heartbreaking, when one of our pups gets something and we're helpless to do anything to help them. I wish the best for both you and Jake.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Keep us posted. Jake and your family will be in my prayers!


----------



## catht1977 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind words, they have helped me so much. Just to let you all know that he has continued to get worse and he seems to be telling me that its time to let him go. The vet is coming to my house tomorrow at 1.30 to give him peace. I know its for the best but I cant get my head around the fact that he wont be around any more. I cant imagine coming home from work & not seeing him greeting me with his wagging tail. I'm gonna miss him so much


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I am so sorry!!!







Be there with him to comfort him. Give him lots of hugs and kisses and spend as much time you can with him today. My dog will be taking the journey all too soon also. She has cancer that has spread to her lungs. I cherish her every day because I know the time is getting closer. Some days she has good days and others not so good. 

I'll say an extra prayer for you today and tomorrow. I know how hard it is.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Catherine & Jake
















I'm so sorry to hear that Jake's condition has gotten worse. I know what a difficult decision you had to make. My thoughts and prayer will be with both of you tomorrow.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about your baby.







((HUGS)) to you during this difficult time.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hugs to you and Sasha during this. You are fortunate to have the vet come to you and that Jake is comfortable in the end. We also have a senior, and take it one day at a time. Good days and bad. It is too bad these wonderful creatures don't have longer life spans...


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear all this.

Everytime I read posts in regards to members dogs, its like one of your own, like we are all family.

I truly feel the pain, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, and Jake


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thinking of you all today.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Catherine, prayers going out to you. Your kinness to Jake has always been something special. What a loved dog! Sending good thoughts and so sorry this is happening. Wishing you well during this difficult time.


----------



## catht1977 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thank you all so much-you have all been such a comfort. Jake has now gone to the bridge and I held his hand while he crossed over. Even though I am sat here crying my eyes out, I know he's now at peace. Run free little man xx


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If you want to, there is an In Loving Memory section-if/when you are ready. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------

